# stencil



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

What did you make it out of. Looks awsome for homemade. Post a pic of your boat when its done.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I like the Get Sum part of the stencil! Stencil looks good too, nice job!!


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks guys. i just looked at a picture of some cattails and drew it on a pice of tagboard then cut it out with a razor blade. i think we are painting the boat this weekend ill try to get some pictures of it when we get done. i want to do one with rice too but i think it might take to long. if anyone has any ideas of an easier way of doing it id appreciate any help.


----------



## hole in the wall (Aug 20, 2008)

The key is the background shading. Start off with your flat base (OD green or marsh brown). Over this lightly (dust) spray some random black areas. Then dust some areas with a light tan and then, finally brown or green. NOW start stenciling. Start with a dark color and cover all openings in your stencil. Allow to dry. No go back and cover your stencil exactly over that same area and add light tan to one half of the stencil hole. You may want to start your stencil with a light color and then shade with a dark color (opposite of previous instruction. This adds highlights to your grass or whatever and gives it a 3-D look. Please test this method on a large peice of cardboard until you get desired effect. Hope this helps.

Here are a few more stencil outlines for you:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks for the info i have never done a boat like this befor so that is alot of help. shuld i put the cattails down after i do the leaves and rice? or how is this usuly done? and what do you guys do for the inside of the boat? just cover it with burlap or camo all of that too because we dont actuly hunt out of the boat?


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

here is the 2nd one i did, i dont think i am going to use it though other than using the leaves for a patern


----------

